# Máy ép bùn trục vít Dotapha



## daidongtienphat (26 Tháng ba 2021)

*Máy ép bùn trục vít* được sản xuất tại Việt Nam là thiết bị được đánh giá cao về mẫu mã và thiết kế. Trong các hệ thống xử lý nước thải, đây là thiết bị được ưa chuộng và đánh giá cao. Tại Việt Nam, Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát là đơn vị sản xuất máy ép bùn băng tải chất lượng, giá ưu đãi, phù hợp lắp đặt trong các nhà máy xử lý nước thải chuyên nghiệp.

https://1.bp.************/-BUfSYyLrCQo/X6pWA-Lxi4I/AAAAAAAAFcE/WS0K2HPyy4sjWuyJwa3Y4E2l4BkWWUIbwCLcBGAsYHQ/w573-h430/may-ep-bun.jpg
_Máy ép bùn trục vít Dotapha_​I. TỔNG QUAN MÁY ÉP BÙN TRỤC VÍT​Máy ép bùn là thiết bị được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong hệ thống xử lý nước thải. Hiện nay có 3 dòng máy ép bùn chính được ưa chuộng gồm

Máy ép bùn khung bản

Máy ép bùn băng tải

Máy ép bùn trục vít

Với nhiều phương pháp ép bùn hiện nay, chúng ta có nhiều lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên việc sử dụng máy ép bùn trục vít hiện nay được coi là giải pháp giúp các nhà đầu tư giải quyết về vấn đề xử lý nước thải hiệu quả nhất.

Nhiều nhà đầu tư đặt ra cau hỏi tại sao lại sử dụng máy ép bùn trục vít mà không phải dòng máy ép bùn khác. Sự ra đời của máy ép bùn trục vít có thể thích ứng xử lý nhiều loại bùn công nghiệp khác nhau như: Hóa dầu, giấy, hóa chất, dược phẩm, da, thực phẩm…

Máy ép bùn trục vít được coi là thiết vị có thể vận hành dễ dàng, liên tục, tự động hóa quá trình ép và cô đặc bùn. Ngoiaf ra, máy ép bùn trục vít vận hành không gây ra tiếng ồn, Tiết kiệm điện năng đáng kể.

Xem thêm thông tin: *catalogue máy ép bùn trục vít*

https://1.bp.************/-JUXFZbOXiEc/X6pWKWqxYqI/AAAAAAAAFcI/N4lXanUhjlsBKeQ7MJw3CnXGLMCjc9dgQCLcBGAsYHQ/w613-h462/may-ep-bun-truc-vit-%25C4%2591a-dia-gia-re-viet-nam.jpg
Bùn sau khi ép đạt độ ẩm thấp​II. CÁC ƯU ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT CỦA MÁY ÉP BÙN TRỤC VÍT​Sử dụng rộng rãi Nồng độ bùn áp dụng là 2000mg / L-50000mg / L. Đặc biệt nhất là đối với bùn nhờn. Điều khiển hoàn toàn tự động Kết hợp với hệ thống điều khiển tự động, máy chạy rất an toàn, đơn giản và có thể được lập trình theo yêu cầu của người sử dụng. Nó có thể hoạt động tự động trong 24 giờ, không người lái.

Chi phí vận hành thấp Sử dụng điện: ít hơn 5% máy ly tâm. Sử dụng nước: ít hơn 0,1% của máy lọc băng tải. Polymer: tiết kiệm khoảng 60%. Phòng: tiết kiệm hơn 60% đầu tư cho phòng khử nước. Không bị tắc nghẽn Tự làm sạch bằng lượng nước nhỏ. Phù hợp với bùn nhờn Không có ô nhiễm thứ cấp Tốc độ quay trục vít khoảng 2 ~ 3r / phút, không rung và tiếng ồn rất nhỏ.

Chỉ cần một lượng nhỏ nước để tự làm sạch, không gây ô nhiễm nguồn nước thứ cấp. Bùn thải hoạt động chậm DOTAPHA là một trong những nhà sản xuất và cung cấp máy ép trục vít tách nước nhiều tấm mds hàng đầu tại Trung Quốc.

Được sử dụng để xử lý nước thải và nuôi trồng thủy sản, thiết bị bán chạy nhất được sản xuất tại Trung Quốc này được bán với giá xuất xưởng. Chào mừng bạn đến với các sản phẩm chất lượng bán buôn để xử lý bùn với chúng tôi.

https://1.bp.************/-h046IPlbcLY/X6pWWNdwaFI/AAAAAAAAFcQ/QI8oWOzBBzM8ZJGdQfTCICV4gbnsFWp6QCLcBGAsYHQ/w542-h542/may-ep-bun-truc-vit-hoat-dong-lien-tuc-24h.jpg
Chúng tôi xin cam kết chất lượng​III. MUA MÁY ÉP BÙN TRỤC VÍT Ở ĐÂU?​Tại Việt Nam, Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát là đơn vị sản xuất máy ép bùn trục vít chất lượng cao. Chúng tôi cam kết bán máy ép bùn trục vít với giá thành rẻ, bảo hành dài hạn. Ưu điểm máy ép bùn trục vít Dotapha được đánh giá rất cao. Để được tư vấn xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0274 6535 168.


----------



## Nhabep9x (29 Tháng ba 2021)

Tôi đã cũng mua và dùng rất tốt.


----------

